# 36 Discus Plant Assortment



## dfmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pictures: 36 Discus Plant Assortment*

I just received the 36 Discus Plant Assortment (36 Discus Assortment) from the aquariumgarden.com. Could you take a look at the pictures of the plants I received and give me some feedback. I just wonder if I got a great/typical/or not so good deal @ $87.97 plus shipping. Thanks in advance for your thoughts! David
pics are here
Aquarium Blog
Once you get there just scroll down for pictures of all the plants.
Also, can anyone recommend appropriate ground cover for a Discus tank?
Thanks!


----------



## dfmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Day 1 of my planted tank.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking good...don't plant those anubius undergravel though. The roots will rot and eventually it will die, and smell really bad. They are the 3 large leaf dark green plants in the center of your tank. They are best kept in a shady area and tied to a rock or driftwood with fishing line.


----------

